# Am I obligated to do a build thread now?



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think so!

So the girl said I could do a few more parts for this spring summer and the parts I want I have been striking out on.

This is what I had approval on for this season;

BBK, although this wasn't a strike out I will just do it next winter.
OE Votex front lip for the facelift, good luck getting that in a timely manner
RS3 grill, same as front lip but for $1k and not 100% sure it would fit seems risky. Needs more research.

Well I turned the tables and managed to get the 'OK' for air a year or so early. So my plan is to be bagged by Wuste at the end of May. 

Proposed kit:

Airlift Performance fronts
Airlift double bellow rears
Dual Viair 444c's
Single 5 gallon tank
3/8" line all around (probable reduce the rear if its jumpy/fast)

Now this is what I can't decide on is Switchspeed or V2. I contemplated E-level but its not in the budget this year, I have a new house that needs a back yard that still needs to be completed. 

All installation will be in the spare tire well with nothing exposed so besides the switch in the center console it will look OEM.

Anyways, here is a rough timeline of my car so far..

The way home from Sacromento, bought it from Niello Audi new w/ 7 miles on it June 2012.










Arrival home










First items were removing 4x4 status with some ST's, window tint and front filler plate.










Then tried some different wheels



















Took it to a show or 2..










Did a little paint on the engine cover and did a little modding to get a MK5/6 TDI Carbonio to fit.










and to where it sits now


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

This weekend we are planning on setting the car up on jack stands and getting everything prepped, probably pulling the coilovers and everything in the hatch out.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

last wheels are bests

kinda wondering why i bought rotors instead of vmr's...i guess i'll wait to see once i mount this we


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice! I'd love to go air at some point. I'll be saving up my pennies until I can afford the E-Level...which might be a while


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks good man. I'm curious to see how you fit everything in the spare wheel well! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see it all!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

car looks great overall as is...will look even better with air:thumbup:

looking forward to your continued build


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> last wheels are bests
> 
> kinda wondering why i bought rotors instead of vmr's...i guess i'll wait to see once i mount this we


I think the last are the best too, I am really glad I went with the VMR's over my other choices



TBomb said:


> Nice! I'd love to go air at some point. I'll be saving up my pennies until I can afford the E-Level...which might be a while


That was my plan too. Save, save and save until I had exactly what I wanted. I think I will be just as happy with the V2 though, its not my daily driver. I see E-level being perfect for some one that uses their car on a daily basis since its so efficient. 



cldub said:


> Looks good man. I'm curious to see how you fit everything in the spare wheel well! :thumbup::thumbup:


I like how this guy did *his* except I will be using a single tank. Guess we will see, worst case scenario is the tank will be mounted where its visible.



Ponto said:


> Can't wait to see it all!


Thanks! :beer::beer:



jds215 said:


> car looks great overall as is...will look even better with air:thumbup:
> 
> looking forward to your continued build



Thanks :beer::beer:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Who has an Accuair 5 gallon tank or similar?

Anyway I could get the dimensions of it from you?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> This weekend we are planning on setting the car up on jack stands and getting everything prepped, probably pulling the coilovers and everything in the hatch out.


skip the air and save your money for a rainy day. car looks perfect as is. no need for bbk


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Who has an Accuair 5 gallon tank or similar?
> 
> Anyway I could get the dimensions of it from you?












You could always build a taller false floor to house everything. You'll lose space on top, but gain underneath


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks awesome. What kind of paint did you use for engine cover?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Current setup actually looks the best IMO. Still don't get the whole air ride fad, personally a fan of static cars.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Current setup actually looks the best IMO. Still don't get the whole air ride fad, personally a fan of static cars.


Guess we will no longer be friends :laugh:

Car is looking great OP, but I agree, your last static look seems perfect to me. Only reason I'm going air is b/c I live in a location with too many varying speed hump/bumps.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Looks awesome. What kind of paint did you use for engine cover?


Umm I will have to look, I know it was a GM color but don't remember what kind of paint it actually was.



t_white said:


> Current setup actually looks the best IMO. Still don't get the whole air ride fad, personally a fan of static cars.


Don't get me wrong, I love being static and love where it sits now but I don't drive the car very much. Especially on road trips to see family/friends due to knowing certain areas that I will not be able to make it around. I am from a rural area in Oregon and when we go up there it is always in the truck due to the roads. I want to be able to use the car more and not have to drive this....










16mpg vs 40mpg, kind of a no brainer.



krazyboi said:


> Guess we will no longer be friends :laugh:
> 
> Car is looking great OP, but I agree, your last static look seems perfect to me. Only reason I'm going air is b/c I live in a location with too many varying speed hump/bumps.


Thanks!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

This weekend we did some test fitting, we did some rough measurements and framed out a false floor with 2x6's to get an idea of how it would go together. Incase anyone was wondering its 34" by 28.5" without removing anything but the top cover. 













We also offset the ends for an extra 1.5" so I could see how it would look to be able to hide the tank completely. To me it looked like ****, with the cover on it sat flush with the bottom of the hatch plastic. So now its to Plan B, the tank will be visible but only a little bit, similar to this setup I found on Airsociety.










This will let me bring the floor down 1.5 inches atleast, maybe 2. I have the money to get this kit ordered but waiting for a couple emails back from some vendors, specifically ORT since everyone recommended them but Andrew has yet to get back to me.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ Thats quite dangerous in a rear end accident. Consider drilling some relief holes down the center of the 2x4's that way they shatter rather than impale you. MDF is a better option as well, lighter, reduces sound, and won't impale you.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bgsapc said:


> ^^^ Thats quite dangerous in a rear end accident. Consider drilling some relief holes down the center of the 2x4's that way they shatter rather than impale you. MDF is a better option as well, lighter, reduces sound, and won't impale you.


It's ok. It will only impale rear passengers .. 






I kid you know :beer:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

bgsapc said:


> ^^^ Thats quite dangerous in a rear end accident. Consider drilling some relief holes down the center of the 2x4's that way they shatter rather than impale you. MDF is a better option as well, lighter, reduces sound, and won't impale you.





krazyboi said:


> It's ok. It will only impale rear passengers ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rear passengers? back seat is for people I don't like anyways


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Only joking :beer:

That was just for mock up, I am going to redo it in MDF and 1x6's. 

On a side note, I just got off the phone with Andrew @ ORT and the kit is ordered. We also talked some politics among sorts. Glad to do business with him and can not wait to get my kit!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Only joking :beer:
> 
> That was just for mock up, I am going to redo it in MDF and 1x6's.
> 
> On a side note, I just got off the phone with Andrew @ ORT and the kit is ordered. We also talked some politics among sorts. Glad to do business with him and can not wait to get my kit!


You waving all them green bills in everyone's face.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> You waving all them green bills in everyone's face.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Only joking :beer:
> 
> That was just for mock up, I am going to redo it in MDF and 1x6's.
> 
> On a side note, I just got off the phone with Andrew @ ORT and the kit is ordered. We also talked some politics among sorts. Glad to do business with him and can not wait to get my kit!


Politics are a tricky thing with air ride aren't they? All about who you know, not what you know. Andrew is the best. 


Interested in watching your build up. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Good job man, excited to see it all done. Andrew is a good dude :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Skater!!!!!!!!! I sold my st's (didn't even get to install them lol) and am going air too! :beer: I got my kit ordered through fifteen52 and they will be doing the install also.

I took the plunge and ended up getting the elevel touchpad kit (since I dd my car) with airlift performance fronts, double bellow rears, and koni shocks.

We'll be facelifted air'd out brothers haha! Your trunk setup is coming out very nice so far btw.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Skater!!!!!!!!! I sold my st's (didn't even get to install them lol) and am going air too! :beer: I got my kit ordered through fifteen52 and they will be doing the install also.
> 
> I took the plunge and ended up getting the elevel touchpad kit with airlift performance fronts, double bellow rears, and koni shocks.
> 
> We'll be facelifted air'd out brothers haha! Your trunk setup is coming out very nice so far btw.


Jealous.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

bgsapc said:


> Politics are a tricky thing with air ride aren't they? All about who you know, not what you know. Andrew is the best.
> 
> 
> Interested in watching your build up. :thumbup:


For sure! Thanks!



cldub said:


> Good job man, excited to see it all done. Andrew is a good dude :thumbup:


:beer: 



SoSoA3 said:


> Skater!!!!!!!!! I sold my st's (didn't even get to install them lol) and am going air too! :beer: I got my kit ordered through fifteen52 and they will be doing the install also.
> 
> I took the plunge and ended up getting the elevel touchpad kit (since I dd my car) with airlift performance fronts, double bellow rears, and koni shocks.
> 
> We'll be facelifted air'd out brothers haha! Your trunk setup is coming out very nice so far btw.


Nice! When is the install going to take place?


I haven't got much done in the last few days, I had a 10 hour concealed weapons class yesterday so I haven't really had much time. I did manage to get the rear seats pulled to make it easier to pull the controller cable up to the center console. Also reframed the raised floor in 1x6's and making some changes on it. Trying to find a way to be able to keep the spare tire under it and not have too much of an issue accessing it if I need it. I'd rather not have to throw the spare in the hatch anytime I plan to leave town. 

I'm going to run the main power from the battery tonight. According to the schematics they show a 10ga wire running to the compressor, so I am asssuming 4/6ga wire for 2 compressors? I am only installing one at this current moment but will double up later this summer.

A couple pics.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice looks good. I wonder how this would work seeing as my battery is in the trunk.. Hmm maybe one day.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Nice looks good. I wonder how this would work seeing as my battery is in the trunk.. Hmm maybe one day.


Your battery is in the trunk?! That would make life much easier, although its not too hard to pull the cable from the bay. Just one less thing to do. Are all the 3.2's that way?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Your battery is in the trunk?! That would make life much easier, although its not too hard to pull the cable from the bay. Just one less thing to do. Are all the 3.2's that way?


Yep


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Nice looks good. I wonder how this would work seeing as my battery is in the trunk.. Hmm maybe one day.


Give me a few days...I will upload pics when I have my car 

I'm retaining my spare as well.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

is it me or is everyone going air all of a sudden?

STOP you are all making me jealous!!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> is it me or is everyone going air all of a sudden?
> 
> STOP you are all making me jealous!!!!!!


Kits have been falling off trucks. Guess you didn't find one


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Interesting, is it on the drivers side or passengers side? I have the factory sub built into the drivers side of the hatch, that seems like the only area you would have enough room for a battery.



jds215 said:


> is it me or is everyone going air all of a sudden?
> 
> STOP you are all making me jealous!!!!!!





krazyboi said:


> Kits have been falling off trucks. Guess you didn't find one


Mine fell off the truck, but the driver took my wallet with all of my money. Fair trade I suppose :laugh:


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

What size tank are you running. I know of a couple methods to keep the spare.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

bgsapc said:


> What size tank are you running. I know of a couple methods to keep the spare.


I'm doing the 5 gallon tank. The way I have it setup in my head the spare will be able to stay but the tank will be visible. Of course I don't have any hard parts yet so its mostly imaginary drawings, I will have a better idea when it arrives and I can play with different positions of the parts.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I'm doing the 5 gallon tank. The way I have it setup in my head the spare will be able to stay but the tank will be visible. Of course I don't have any hard parts yet so its mostly imaginary drawings, I will have a better idea when it arrives and I can play with different positions of the parts.


5 gallon slim and skinny? or 5 gallon accuair and EXO mounts? Can make it happen with either, but not being 100% hidden. Will have the top of the tank poking through the floor unless you raise the floor above the hatch sill. 


Also, using a space saver spare makes it a ton easier.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

bgsapc said:


> 5 gallon slim and skinny? or 5 gallon accuair and EXO mounts? Can make it happen with either, but not being 100% hidden. Will have the top of the tank poking through the floor unless you raise the floor above the hatch sill.
> 
> 
> Also, using a space saver spare makes it a ton easier.


It is the 5 gallon accuair tank I believe. Thats the plan to have maybe the top inch of the tank showing. The floor is raised 6" and the tank is roughly 7". 

Please fill me in on this space saver spare? My car does not come with a full size spare if that is what you are assuming, mine is basically an extra large frisbee with rubber around it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Interesting, is it on the drivers side or passengers side? I have the factory sub built into the drivers side of the hatch, that seems like the only area you would have enough room for a battery.


Passenger side, right next to spare, below that small net cargo space.










For your build: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4016771-show-me-your-trunk/page20


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

I've built a box for a trunk like yours before. It came out something like this. 










You can't see it once the box is carpeted, but this is how I incorperated around that wire that sticks up. 




















I HOPE you got the accuair tank and feet. That would reduce the overall height by a lot, and you would be able to move the mounting feet a little more inboard so you can mount it a little lower too. Problem really is clearing that black box. The above tank is the slim and skinny a lot of people talk about.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for that link krazyboi, saved the photo's as reference. I really wish my battery was in the back, it seems a lot more convenient 

Bgsapc - I don't have that black box in the back due to my battery being up in the bay. I like how you set that up though! I basically just need the tank before I continue any further so I can just see how low I can get it.


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Last night I put the car up on stands, removed the wheels and ran the power cable under the car. 

The kit I got has a 60amp fuse, I am thinking I will just replace it with a 60amp circuit breaker. 

Also I ran it up on top of the heat shield above the exhaust, will it get too hot there?

The kit should be here this week, I am getting pretty damn anxious.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well made some progress tonight since I received both front and rear bags along with the v2, just waiting on the tank and compressor.

All bags are on and the rears have the lines ran. Now I just need to run the front lines and set everything up inside.




























I tried to see how far up these would go into the fenders and well my jack didn't go high enough, haha.














Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> opcorn: :beer:


this opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

opcorn:


Woke up early this morning before work and started playing with mounting ideas.



Also I ran the controller up in the center console.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

skatevolcom2006 said:


>


Sweet pup :thumbup:

And I hear good thing about the new Airlifts.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Sweet pup :thumbup:
> 
> And I hear good thing about the new Airlifts.



Thanks! As you can see, she is pretty vicious!

These Airlifts are very well built along with full adjustability. I really can't do a comparison as this is my first time doing air or really being around air. I have never installed it, or even been in a car with air. I know a couple people from Utah that have it on their cars but have never checked out their setups. 

I feel like I live in a sheltered community :banghead:

They were a breeze to install, same with the rears. Maybe 20 minutes a corner since the car was already up on stands. 

Also I received the tank today, no compressor yet. Andrew notified me that I will be getting it tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sup man the build looks like it's coming along nicely! I got my air setup ordered up and it should be at fifteen52 by mid to late next week, hopefully by the weekend so they can get started on the install.

Just curious which rear shocks are you using? Did you trim the rear lower brackets to get extra low, and did you leave the roll plates on or off?

I'll post pics after  or maybe even start a build tread also. :beer:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Trunk isn't done yet so I am only going to post exterior shots.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

skatevolcom2006 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

[/QUOTE] 

Looks great! Cute pup


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Trunk isn't done yet so I am only going to post exterior shots.


 SCHWING!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^oh thats real nice


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very clean, goodjob!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Great work! :beer:


----------



## iamAudihere (Feb 23, 2013)

shaweet


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

TBomb said:


> SCHWING!





jds215 said:


> ^^^^oh thats real nice





White_A3 said:


> Very clean, goodjob!





krazyboi said:


> Great work! :beer:





iamAudihere said:


> shaweet


 Thanks everyone :wave: 

I love it for sure, not sure why I didn't do air first. 

I still have some issues to address. 

1. It toes out quite a bit when aired out completely. I took it in for an alignment on Saturday once it was up and running. We lifted it all the way to get it up on the rack and then I dropped it to 40psi in the front and 30psi in the rear which was a little bit lower than what my coilovers were set at. I had them set the toe at 0* (or as close to as possible) and set the rear camber to -3*. Well it still toes out pretty good once it is down. 

On the plus side of that alignment I just guessed at the rear -3* in the rear and once my spacers were back on my wheel is within 3mm from the fender when aired out. 

2. I need to find a way to quiet down the compressor. It can't be heard outside the car but inside its decently loud. I made larger rubber feet out of some plugs from home depot which helped some. Then I had some thick under carpet padding that I put in between the bottom of the trunk and the false floor to limit vibrations. That really didn't seem to help much at all. 

3. I wired the v2 ignition wire to my center console cigarette lighter and well it is always on. So temporarily it is wired to the wire that lights the ring around the plug when the headlights are on. :banghead: So the lights have to be on for it to function. 

4. My tank is leaking 20-30 psi over night and from what I have heard the Viair check valve isn't all that great so I need to order in a SMC check valve. 

Other than those small details it is awesome. Now just to get it finished for Wuste!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That is a beauty! Jealous for sure!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks soooooooo good!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ponto said:


> That is a beauty! Jealous for sure!


 Thanks! :beer: 



SoSoA3 said:


> Looks soooooooo good!


 Thanks! How long until yours will be setup?


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

You sir NAILED it!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Thanks everyone :wave:
> 
> I love it for sure, not sure why I didn't do air first.
> 
> ...


 
2. Your hidden setup may not support it, but the eXo mounts from Accuair DRASTICALLY reduced compressor noise. I have two now fully exposed and I can easily hold a conversation in the car without too much struggle lol 

3. I have my controller wired to the heater blower motor (I think). I used an add-a-fuse in it's place. I think its position 40 or 42 on the interior fuse block 

4. If none of your other fittings are leaking, I'm almost willing to bet its that Viair inline check valve. Even when I bought my brand new 480 (first one I bought used), I didn't even bother with the factory check valve and without hesitation put in a SMC 

I've ran into plenty of snags since I first bagged my car in November, and I've just not got around to dealing with them all. Either way, it looks great :thumbup:


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

sweet ride, coming along nicely!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Thanks! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! How long until yours will be setup?


 I drop my car off this Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

cldub said:


> 2. Your hidden setup may not support it, but the eXo mounts from Accuair DRASTICALLY reduced compressor noise. I have two now fully exposed and I can easily hold a conversation in the car without too much struggle lol
> 
> 3. I have my controller wired to the heater blower motor (I think). I used an add-a-fuse in it's place. I think its position 40 or 42 on the interior fuse block
> 
> ...


 I just looked back at your setup on instagram. Those mounts look pretty good! I decided last night to just fully redesign how I set the trunk up, it will involve fully enclosing the compressor in MDF with a computer fan to cool it. If this doesn't work out I will be buying those mounts. 

How do you like the 480? any rough idea on fill time when you were running it single? My 444c is running about 3 minutes from 100 to 150psi. 

The new setup will have the whole tank visible where as how I have it setup now only half the tank is visible. 

This is current. I planned on flipping the tank around so the fittings were in the back, then making up a trim plate to go around the tank and wrapping it all in black carpet. 

 


Well I scratched that idea. I plan to paint the tank to match the car so why not show it off. Everything will sit in the front of the the hatch now up against the seats. I am building a pedestal that is 33.75(w)x11(d)x6.5(t) that will house the compressor/block/wiring and then mount the tank on top. Then the rest of the trunk will set at the original height instead of being raised. 

I kind of started it this morning. I am also notching the bottom of it to allow access to the spare tire. 

 

More to come tonight once I am off work


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I just looked back at your setup on instagram. Those mounts look pretty good! I decided last night to just fully redesign how I set the trunk up, it will involve fully enclosing the compressor in MDF with a computer fan to cool it. If this doesn't work out I will be buying those mounts.
> 
> How do you like the 480? any rough idea on fill time when you were running it single? My 444c is running about 3 minutes from 100 to 150psi.


 I love the 480's, honestly. I can't tell you exact psi's cause I don't have a tank gauge, nor can I tell you fill times on one single compressor, cause I never checked. I CAN tell you with both compressors, I timed it from a completely empty tank to full (still hadn't aired up, just testing the tank fill time) took 2min15


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I haven't updated this thread much here recently so here are some more pictures. I just finished the hatch last night...














































Unfortunately the carpet does not match but I'm just going to deal with it for the rest of the summer.

Also we took the car to California earlier this week, this makes its first trip out of town since the Fall of last year, obviously before air. 

The car did great, we had a little hiccup with wiring 200 miles into the trip where the controller would read 'COMM ERROR'. I managed to find the wire around midnight next to the freeway and after that the trip was flawless. 











Sent from my iPotato


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

So is the compressor a lot quieter in the enclosed box below the tank?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> So is the compressor a lot quieter in the enclosed box below the tank?


 Yeah its not as loud as it was with the other setup but now I have a vibration problem so I will have to go through it to see what is causing it.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's been a little bit since I have posted up in here but their hasn't been any changes just new things and a slight problem. 

1. Received a couple SMC check valves and another 444c from [email protected] :thumbup:

2. I have a bad knocking sound coming from my front right strut at 60psi, I am working on getting a replacement as it seems defective. 

3. Ordered a pair of 9.5" rears from VMR which should be here Friday or Monday. So when its all said and done I will be 18x8.5 +35 front and 18x9.5 +45 rear with the possibility of running either set of my 5/8mm spacers. 

Wuste is 2 weeks away! :beer:


Wendover by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> 2. I have a bad knocking sound coming from my front right strut at 60psi, I am working on getting a replacement as it seems defective.


I was about to ask you about this. I get bad knocking up front too when I'm aired up..however on both sides. Apparently that's normal?!?!? (well, or unresolved)


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> I was about to ask you about this. I get bad knocking up front too when I'm aired up..however on both sides. Apparently that's normal?!?!? (well, or unresolved)


I sent Jeremy @ Airlift a couple videos and he did not think it was normal. I have a new one on the way as it was just my passenger side, it won't be here until tomorrow and just as a precaution I am towing the A3 to Vegas for Wuste.


Untitled by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I sent Jeremy @ Airlift a couple videos and he did not think it was normal. I have a new one on the way as it was just my passenger side, it won't be here until tomorrow and just as a precaution I am towing the A3 to Vegas for Wuste.
> 
> 
> Untitled by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


What's your video of? I should probably shoot him some.

I should fly out for Wuste one year...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Trailer?!

We have talked about doing Wuste... Have you gone before? how do you like it? Seemed to be a lot of whiney where's my premium parking people when we were watching the threads etc.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

You guys have the performance fronts right? I hope I don't have the same clunking problem. I'll keep you guys updated as I'll be picking up my car tomorrow .


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> What's your video of? I should probably shoot him some.
> 
> I should fly out for Wuste one year...


It's on my phone, if you want shoot me your cell number in a PM and I will shoot you the videos via text.

Wuste is fun, just hot as hell.


Ponto said:


> Trailer?!
> 
> We have talked about doing Wuste... Have you gone before? how do you like it? Seemed to be a lot of whiney where's my premium parking people when we were watching the threads etc.


Yes Ponto, thats a trailer :laugh: none of these up north?

I think most shows have a percentage of people that like to complain. Their is no more 'premium' parking, as that was done away with a couple years back. Now it is just first come, first serve. Everyone pays the same to park within the show. Last year was a lot of fun, only downside was 90 degree temperatures in the parking structure at night.

This year it is looking like our daily highs will be in the 90's :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> You guys have the performance fronts right? I hope I don't have the same clunking problem. I'll keep you guys updated as I'll be picking up my car tomorrow .


You snuck this in while I was typing, yes I have performance fronts.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

AH well that is good, it just sounded like more then normal amounts of whiny people who thought they were better than everyone else lol. 

But good to hear a good review about it. May have to make the trek next year then!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ponto said:


> AH well that is good, it just sounded like more then normal amounts of whiny people who thought they were better than everyone else lol.
> 
> But good to hear a good review about it. May have to make the trek next year then!


You should, its a good time. It's a really good time if you're not used to a 24 hour city, I am from Nevada already so I am used to it but walking out of a bar watching the sunrise always makes it that much more fun. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> You should, its a good time. It's a really good time if you're not used to a 24 hour city, I am from Nevada already so I am used to it but walking out of a bar watching the sunrise always makes it that much more fun. :beer:


Haha I haven't done that since I was 17 and lived in Denmark! It is an odd feeling when you first do it. But then its just awesome too. 

Leavenworth we have about 15 cars drive down, would be an epic road trip if we got everyone to go to Wuste.


----------



## 02silverbullet (May 25, 2003)

*Just saw the car*

Ran across the car today, pretty surprised to find see something so sick in Elko. Nice work, if you're ever bored and want to take a fan for a ride hit me up.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

02silverbullet said:


> Ran across the car today, pretty surprised to find see something so sick in Elko. Nice work, if you're ever bored and want to take a fan for a ride hit me up.


You're from Elko as well? Where did you see the car at? haha.

I will be showing the air setup to someone else tomorrow you are more than welcome to come check it out.


----------



## 02silverbullet (May 25, 2003)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> You're from Elko as well? Where did you see the car at? haha.
> 
> I will be showing the air setup to someone else tomorrow you are more than welcome to come check it out.


Kinda, I'm from Chicago but my family has a ranch out here so I'm around a lot. Saw it over by Taco Time. I'd love to check it out, when/where you showing it?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

02silverbullet said:


> Kinda, I'm from Chicago but my family has a ranch out here so I'm around a lot. Saw it over by Taco Time. I'd love to check it out, when/where you showing it?


Oh okay, right over by my work then.

I think he is just coming up to my house, I live off of Brookwood at the top of 5th street. I should be home tomorrow after 4:30, more than likely the car will be parked out front, feel free to stop by.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> 2. I have a bad knocking sound coming from my front right strut at 60psi, I am working on getting a replacement as it seems defective.





krazyboi said:


> I was about to ask you about this. I get bad knocking up front too when I'm aired up..however on both sides. Apparently that's normal?!?!? (well, or unresolved)





skatevolcom2006 said:


> You snuck this in while I was typing, yes I have performance fronts.


If you have Airlift Performance fronts and hearing a bad clunking noise, I have had that same issue on my '12 Beetle Turbo. I had to adjust the threaded front bodies down. there is now about 2" of threads visible from the bottom of the bag to the bottom of the locking collar. This allowed for more height - raised the bag but not actually adjusting the bag location on the strut - which meant a lower psi while driving but more clearance. Still able to air out the same height with no problems. They are designed to have 45psi in them for driving around. 


Hope that helps. Very nice build too! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> If you have Airlift Performance fronts and hearing a bad clunking noise, I have had that same issue on my '12 Beetle Turbo. I had to adjust the threaded front bodies down. there is now about 2" of threads visible from the bottom of the bag to the bottom of the locking collar. This allowed for more height - raised the bag but not actually adjusting the bag location on the strut - which meant a lower psi while driving but more clearance. Still able to air out the same height with no problems. They are designed to have 45psi in them for driving around.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. Very nice build too! :thumbup::beer:


Got this adjusted already, yeah I have 2 1/4" of threads showing and now the struts do not clunk when air up. :thumbup: 

Skater did you ever get your front lip installed yet? :wave:


----------

